# Fromm vs Orijen



## tunez33 (Mar 21, 2016)

Hey guys,

wondering some opinions. Have a GSD pup coming home in september !

right now i have a siberian husky that i am feeding an orijen diet. Based on all my research using this forum, I plan on having the gsd puppy on Fromm Heartland large breed puppy. 

I was wondering what everyone's opinion is on which adult food from Fromm is best? Heartland or holistic for an adult dog. I was thinking of switching my husky to Fromm, that way once the gsd is an adult they will be on the same food to make it easier for me.Or should i just switch the gsd to Orijen once he is an adult?


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I like the Four Star line of Fromm because it's designed to be a rotation diet, without any transition between the "flavors": the bag this week might be fish, the next one might be chicken, and the one after that duck, etc. They can easily rotate through different ingredients and nutrient profiles, for variety. 

My experience with Orijen is hit-and-miss. Some dogs get really loose poop on it (too rich), others do well.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

It really depends on your dog. I didn't feed Origen, but fed Acana (by the same people) and I've fed Fromm. My dog hated Fromm so we quit buying it. It's one of the few foods he really disliked as he is a bit of a chowhound.


----------



## tolbert1 (Oct 3, 2016)

I can only say that either is more expensive than filet mignon...


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Not really . . . unless you can get 20 or 30 lbs of filet mignon for $75.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

We are very happy with Fromm. I also like the fact you can rotate proteins using the Fromm grainfree four star line- without needing to slowly transition between change of food. The other reason it was one of a few large breed puppy foods that had the right phosphorus, calcium and protein level to feed young pups. Most important Fromm in a 100 years it had one voluntary recall-possible to much vitamin in one of their canned food. Fromms recall record does make me feel much safe feeding their food. Prior we had used wellness -a great food -with our past dog and unaware of the recalls with wellness luckily we had never had an issue, but it really left me unsure and unsafe what to feed. 
There are times I feed honest kitchen when I do raw. I would also if ever needing to change food would try acana or use it rotation. We use the primal freeze dried nuggets or plain yogurt, pumpkin, egg etc. as a topper with Fromm dry food to keep meals interesting. Our shepherd does love it and so does our chihuahua.


----------



## jaudlee (Mar 28, 2013)

I also feed the fromm 4 star formulas. I switched from acana once they opened the plant in the USA. I didnt want to be a guinea pig for their new formulas and I couldnt be happier! Fromm is a tiny bit cheaper and my boy seems to even do better on it! He has leaned out a bit and his coat is better than ever. Either food can be hit or miss but in my experience I have enjoyed fromm! good luck


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

I always used fromm. Stool is almost always solid and healthy looking.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Around me fromm is roughly $12-$15 per bag cheaper than Orijen. Since we started feeding the 12 year old toy poodle fromm his energy level is what it was 5 years ago. But I have never fed Orijen so I can't attest to their food.


----------



## Tash (Apr 3, 2016)

I recently switched to Orijen from Eukanuba. Is Fromm a better option?


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Tash said:


> I recently switched to Orijen from Eukanuba. Is Fromm a better option?


Kind of an every dog is different type thing. They both seem to be equal as far as quality. If Orijen fits your budget and your dog is doing good then I wouldn't worry about it. However, where I am fromm is cheaper and my dogs do good on it so I will stick with fromm.


----------



## Tash (Apr 3, 2016)

Thanks for the response. I saw some of her friends owners give Honest Kitchen but I am honestly not sure how they don't blow their budgets with those prices.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

I don't know much about honest kitchen. I have a 4 1/2 month old gsd male, a 6 month old gsd female, and a 1 1/2 yr old gsd golden retriever mix male. I feed twice a day. 6 AM is a cup and a half dry kibble. 6 PM is a cup and a half dry kibble with a half pound or so of vital select beef & bison mixed in. It isn't the cheapest but all the dogs do very well on it so I make do. A lot of times the stores will mark down the wet food as it gets closer to the sell by date. If I can pick it up for 50% or more off my dogs have no trouble eating it before it expires. 
https://freshpet.com/products/vitalbeefandbisonrecipe/


----------



## Tash (Apr 3, 2016)

My 8 month old girl has started eating a lot. Orijen bag says 4 1/4 cups a day but she eats all of that plus yoghurt/pumpkin/PB/other addition and is still hungry.


----------

